
Show HN: GRID, a free database of the world's research organisations - IanCal
https://www.grid.ac
======
IanCal
We've been building this for a while and now have our first public release!

It's a database of 48,598 research organisations around the world, many with
added metadata. CC-BY, so you can grab it and use it in commercial
applications. It's been useful internally and we wanted to share it.

You can download the full db here:
[https://www.grid.ac/downloads](https://www.grid.ac/downloads) (the JSON
version has all the metadata, the CSV is there for ease of integration with
basic info) or explore what's present here:
[https://www.grid.ac/institutes](https://www.grid.ac/institutes)

And a final link, the announcement blog post: [http://www.digital-
science.com/blog/news/digital-science-lau...](http://www.digital-
science.com/blog/news/digital-science-launches-grid-a-new-global-open-
database-offering-unique-information-on-research-organisations/)

[I was asked to resubmit this, if you've seen it yesterday!]

------
MatthewWilkes
Perhaps it's just me, but "GRID" rather than "Grid" has unfortunate
connotations.

~~~
IanCal
I'm not sure I follow, what are the connotations for you?

The capital letters were just chosen because it's an acronym.

~~~
MatthewWilkes
GRID is the old, now rather offensive name for AIDS:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gay-
related_immune_deficiency](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gay-
related_immune_deficiency)

~~~
IanCal
Ah, that is rather unfortunate. Thanks for the heads-up.

